# Memory card password recovery



## navaneethkp

Hi guy's
i'm having nokia 2700 set and i put one password for my 4gb micro sandisk memory card but unfortunately i forgot the password .now it is only taking on my mobile .so can any one help me out from this issue.please i'm waiting for your reply.


----------



## Elvandil

Sorry, but if you have read the rules, you will see that we can't help with password problems.


----------



## navaneethkp

I know this and all is doing from mobile shops so that i asked to you peoples is there any way.They are doing with some software i guess.if anybody know please help me.....


----------



## TerryNet

See message 2 by drlucky in forgot micro sd card password. Check your Nokia documentation. Closing, as we can offer no further help.


----------

